# Best place for affordable glass?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Does anyone have suggestions for where I can get the best price on cut glass? I'm hoping to build a new tank but not sure where to get the glass.

thanks

Dominic


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck finding glass cheap enough to warrant a tank build. More often than not a you can buy a factory made tank for less than the cost of glass. Used is another even more economical option. 
One option might be salvage glass, if you can find a source.
How big a tank are you considering building?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going to build this to a specific size so I cannot use store-bought. I'm well aware that used is cheaper as that's how I usually go, but once again, I need a specific size and design and this is a bit of a fun project for me. I have one glass shop that I have used previously but I was hoping that someone had used cheaper. I guess I'm living in a dream!


----------

